# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  post ảnh lên trang web

## hungtk15122010

xin các bác trả lời giúp em.
em muốn post ảnh của em và những người thân lên một trang web nào đó mà khi vào google tìm hình ảnh đó sẽ hiển thị ra.
em không biết các bác hiểu câu hỏi của em không nếu như bác nào hiểu thì trả dùm em với, hướng dẫn cụ thể cho em nhé.

----------


## khuongtrungkt1

bạn cứ up lên các host như : fick . photobucket , imgaeshack , upanh.com , rồi như là anhso.net 

ngoài ra bạn có thể tham gia vào các mạng như fackbook , twitter .những web này đều là những mạng xh nổi tiếng .tìm kiếm trên google rất nhanh 

còn nhiều host khác nữa !

----------


## 53caugiay

em cảm ơn anh nhưng anh nói vậy em cảm thấy rất khó hiểu làm sao ấy, anh có thể hướng dẫn cụ thể hơn nữa cho em được không ạ?

----------


## AnhKhoa

mình không biết cách nhưng mà up rồi tìm trên google thì...bấm mỏi tay. chỉ sợ bạn bít up rồi lại chán thôi. đữ liệu nhiều vậy sao tìm.

----------


## LinhNguyen

em đã thử làm như anh hướng dẫn rồi nhưng khi em vào google tìm thì không được, em biết ghi gì vào thanh công cụ của google để hiển thị ra hình ảnh em mới post lên đó như thế nào, chắc khó hiểu lắm phải không anh, hãy giúp em nhé

----------


## thaonguyenxanh_9x

thế này nhé .google chỉ tìm kiếm theo tiêu đề của từ khóa .vì thế em hãy đặt tên ảnh là tên của em chẳng hạn 
hoặc em đăng ký thành viên của một host như www.photobucket.com .em hãy tạo thư mục mang tên em .rồi úp ảnh lên .khi em gõ tìm kiếm trên google bằng từ khóa tên của em .nó sẽ đẩy ra đầu trang ngay 

em hiểu rồi chứ .tức là mình phải đặt từ khóa cho nó để nó tìm theo đúng từ khóa .như vậy sẽ tìm được ở những trang đầu trên dịch vụ tìm kiếm ảnh pisaca

các host cho upload www.imageshack.us .www.upanh.com . www.anhso.net 
www.guongmat.com ......vvvv

----------


## blogwhey1

em đã làm như anh rồi nhưng khi tim kiếm trên google thi lại không thấy, tên ảnh của em là "girl xinh nhat dien bien" em gõ vào google đúng như vậy mà không ra,
em làm các bước như vậy nè:
bước 1: ngoài màn hình desktop của em co hình ảnh em muốn post tên là: girl xinh nhat dien bien.
bước 2: em đăng nhập vào photobucket.com em ấn vào *upload images & videos* và chọn hình ảnh ở ngoài desktop rồi trong photobucket xuất hiện màn hình "*1 of 1 image has upload".*
trong đây có 3 mục: *title..., description..., tags...,* em ko ghi vào 3 mục đó.
ở dưới có 2 lựa chọn *return to album & add tags to entire album* em ấn vào *return to album* rồi là em đã có 1 image, khi em logout khỏi photobucket vào google tim kiếm hình ảnh ghi tên *girl xinh nhat dien bien* thì không ra.
em làm các bước như vậy có đúng không? sai ở điểm nào? anh làm thử cho em bức hình này http://img.msg.yahoo.com/avatar.php?yids=tieu_tinh_tim_kha_hao_myt và lấy tên như ở trên xem nhé.
cảm ơn anh nhiều lắm.

----------


## seolalen154643

bạn mà tìm ảnh của bạn trên google thì rộng quá.
bạn nên up lên trang nào đó rồi vào ý tìm trong trang ý thì ổn hơn.
vd: tamtuhacker.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## hoahuongduong

vậy thôi à. tamtuhacker nói đúng đấy. google tìm mỏi mắt.

----------


## duythangtmv

ơ` như bạn muốn post hình lên diễn đàn chẳng hạn bạn up hình lên các web như www.imageshack.us .www.upanh.com . www.anhso.net .trong cái trang up hinh` có link .rùi lấy link đó rồi vào cái hinh`có chữ (chèn hình vào bài viết) điền link vào. post bài.ok

----------


## thuyduong

ơ thế thì muốn post lên wed thì làm sao mấy anh ????????//

----------


## lehue2603

> em đã làm như anh rồi nhưng khi tim kiếm trên google thi lại không thấy, tên ảnh của em là "girl xinh nhat dien bien" em gõ vào google đúng như vậy mà không ra,
> em làm các bước như vậy nè:
> bước 1: ngoài màn hình desktop của em co hình ảnh em muốn post tên là: girl xinh nhat dien bien.
> bước 2: em đăng nhập vào photobucket.com em ấn vào *upload images & videos* và chọn hình ảnh ở ngoài desktop rồi trong photobucket xuất hiện màn hình "*1 of 1 image has upload".*
> trong đây có 3 mục: *title..., description..., tags...,* em ko ghi vào 3 mục đó.
> ở dưới có 2 lựa chọn *return to album & add tags to entire album* em ấn vào *return to album* rồi là em đã có 1 image, khi em logout khỏi photobucket vào google tim kiếm hình ảnh ghi tên *girl xinh nhat dien bien* thì không ra.
> em làm các bước như vậy có đúng không? sai ở điểm nào? anh làm thử cho em bức hình này http://img.msg.yahoo.com/avatar.php?yids=tieu_tinh_tim_kha_hao_myt và lấy tên như ở trên xem nhé.
> cảm ơn anh nhiều lắm.


nếu bạn gõ: girl xinh nhất điện biên thì sẽ ra rất nhiều kết quả có đầy đủ các từ khóa trên
nhưng nếu bạn gõ: "girl xinh nhất điện biên" thì kết quả sẽ ra ngay đấy bạn ạ! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
chưa rõ mục đích của bạn là gì nên mình nói gọn thế thôi!
thân!

----------


## balothuhn

mình thấy trang photobucket.com thấy được đó bạn ạ.

----------


## khoaicukhom

mình thấy trang http://upanh.com/ dễ sử dụng nhất bạn ạ.sau khi tải hình ảnh chỉ cần copy dòng thứ 2 là 0k bạn ạ.

----------

